
Show HN: ElasticSearch for Images – demo with shoe images - drewnewell
https://featuresearch.co/demo/demo.html
======
drewnewell
Similar to the approach for Pinterest visual search, but compares the feature
outputs of a CNN directly without creating a 'visual vocabulary'. The search
strategy is k approximate nearest neighbors, with k as a search parameter,
allowing for a speed/accuracy tradeoff. Currently, I'm exploring offering this
as a service, and am working on customer/product development and open to any
and all input and suggestions.

